# Isoms



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Just curious, why do people say ISOM'S instead of Cuban's? I do know what ISOM stands for. 


MadMac


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

A curious question. Why do we call it Mickey D's instead of McDonald's? I dunno. I find it cool and groovy to be speaking in a super secret lingo known only to fellow cigar smokers when discussing cigars of Cuban origin.


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey, DRC, we call it McChoke & Puke up here!!u or Rotten Ronnies!! 



MadMac


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

I find it cool and groovy to be speaking in a super secret lingo known only to fellow cigar smokers when discussing cigars of Cuban origin. 

point well made.........its a secret society of sorts....
:r 

it really means "i suck on mammarys"


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

> .........its a secret society of sorts....


ohhhhhh, like the skull and bones??! can i join please?


speaking of that, anyone seen this? good interesting read:

http://www.libertyforum.org/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=news_philosophy&Number=1326826&t=-1

jimmy


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you fail to mention that the link and article will take approx. 2 years to read!!
:c 

also, why the FLUCK is everyone calling them ISOMs? i'm not snobby about it, but it's just a cuban cigar, no laws against saying "CUBAN CIGAR".


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I didn't see this a second ago....my mind must be somewhere else. I have wondered for a while why so many people refer to Cuban Cigars as ISOM. Like IHT, I am not trying to be snobby, but he does propose a good question.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't really care, i'm just one of those guys that just wishes people would come out and say it.

"island south of miami"?? that takes more to say than "cuban".

once again, not really complaining... just seeing an abundant growth in the use of the term "isom".


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sheesh! Call them whatever you want.... ISOM, Cubans, Habanos etc.

Deciding what to call them is not as important as smoking them. :w


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

People like to feel special and exclusive! I like to drink S.W.T.R.L. with cigars. 

S.W.T.R.L. = Soda with the red label = Coke


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

everything has its own jargon. I had rather say that I will be herfin' at LOLH4 than to say I will be attending a cigar based charity event in Springfield Illinois, this being the 4th such held annual event. Not that anyone is scared to call them cubans just the way most of the long time smokers and posters prefer to call them. And since they are the ones that gave most of us the knowledge we now have, that common term should be quite acceptable.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok. I love this BB. I like the laid back attitude. The politness of the posters. Which is why I am going to try and be as polite as possible.

I consider that term offensive. I think if you smoke CUBAN CIGARS you should be able to write/type CUBAN CIGARS or CC or "I had this great Cuban last night." Or "Hi everyone I smoke Cubans." You can't get into any trouble for saying Cuban Cigars, it's not like your threatening the Presidents life.

Buy saying ISOM you are insulting Cuba and its people, who work long hard hours to roll those brown sticks sitting in your humidors. The very least you could do is acknowledge the nation where they came from.



> everything has its own jargon. I had rather say that I will be herfin' at LOLH4 than to say I will be attending a cigar based charity event in Springfield Illinois, this being the 4th such held annual event. .


Yeah should I list the jargon used for a black person or Italians, Irish, Germans, Mexicans, Japenese, Chinese, Koreans, Canadians, French, British and on and on. LOLH4 is a term for a *EVENT* not a people.



> Not that anyone is scared to call them cubans just the way most of the long time smokers and posters prefer to call them. And since they are the ones that gave most of us the knowledge we now have, that common term should be quite acceptable.


If your not scared to say Cuba and Cuban Cigars then why use the term ISOM? Not even most my friend. Sorry, but that is a incorrect statement. And just because some the guys who have been smoking for 25 - 30 yrs or less say it doesn't make it right.

There is a no snob policy here. Which is fine, it must be there for a reason. But how about a no ISOM use policy. Lets show a little respect for a nation that exports the best cigars in the world.

I mean no offense to any member here. Especially a few certian members I have had the pleasure of talking with either via PM or on the phone. These are my own personal beliefs. No offense meant.

And I'll get off my :sb now. Sorry if any offense is taken.

Mike

u


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I always felt that the term was used affectionately by those who have smoked thousands of cubans, or by those who wanted to pretend that they have smoked thousands of them. Ive never really used the term because I dont exactly fit into either of those categories. I also thought that ISOM came from trying to avoid "the authorities" while talking about cubans on the internet. 

In this age of political correctness, Ive always admired those who have the pair to say things that may be shunned by the PC crowd. Thats just me though, and it really doesnt matter either way to me. 

I just hope that this doesnt turn into a battle similar to that which was fought on cA.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

AAI....that is the LAST thing I am trying to do. I respect other peoples opinions. I was just stating my opinions on the matter. No offense meant...I have a lot of respect for everone on this BB.

Hope there are no hurt feelings or any animosity towards me.




u


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

none at all...just putting my $.02 out there.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't care WHAT anyone calls a cuban cigar... it's just odd to read:

"i'm going to smoke an ISOM tonight."

"really, you're going to smoke an entire ISLAND?"

"no, a cigar."

"then say you're going to smoke a CIGAR, not an island."

technicalities, i guess...

as for being 'PC", i'm the furthest from being pc. say what it is you're trying to say....


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

AAlmeter said:


> *I also thought that ISOM came from trying to avoid "the authorities" while talking about cubans on the internet.
> *


The authorities have no clue that Cuban cigars are entering this country. Lets not give them any clues now.


----------



## CigarTom (Aug 27, 2003)

I served my country during the Vietnam war so that I could live in a country where freedom of expression is allowed. I will sure as hell use any damned terminology to describe a cuban cigar that I want. ISOM ISOM ISOM! Anyone who doesn't like it ought to go live in Iraq for a few years. Maybe some of you don't care what the American flag stands for but I do.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

ISOM is a post-embargo, pre-internet term that, while once a clever acronym used to avoid "entanglements", has become part of the lingo of cigar smokers the world over. It's just part of our dialect, let's not turn this into an issue.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Amen to what leafhog said!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

coppertop said:


> *I consider that term offensive.....
> 
> Buy saying ISOM you are insulting Cuba and its people......
> 
> Sorry if any offense is taken. *


 REST THY SPHINCTER!!!

Oh, by the way. Sorry if any offense is taken.

:r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CigarTom said:


> *Maybe some of you don't care what the American flag stands for but I do. *


as do i, since i still WORK for the Military after i got out...
but how contradictory is that statement?? we're talking about cuban cigars (ISOMs), which are illegal in america, and illegal to be purchased/smoked by americans anywhere in the world, correct?

i say again, "i don't care what you call them."


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

:r @ flipflop

Sphincter rested. 




u


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

once again, flipflop comes up with the best answer


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

Anyone know who was first person to use the term ISOM?


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Flipflop...you are the man! 

Truth be told, although I prefer the term "isom" anyone that wants to use the term "Cuban" can of course feel free to do so. You even have the right to contact Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms along with Customs to inform them of the finer points of your hobby.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Leafhog...you are the official Sargent at Arms around here. At times we could use one.


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Thankyou to all who responded!! I was just curious as to why some people called Cuban Cigars ISOM's. Great responses and some good closing arguments!! To CigarTom, I am Canadian, but I do believe in my Country's flag as well as the US flag!! I hear where you are coming from!!



MadMac


----------

